# Abandoning English Name Completly, How To?



## ryan-neil (10 Jan 2007)

Hi All,

This is something i have been trying to find out for a while, being a Guard our father took the opinion that all/ Irish / Republican ideals were as bad as the IRA, therefore we were raised in a non Irish manner, except a bit of Greyhound racing with the grandfather, since then i learned Irish (Well am intermediate) having left Secondary school with none and no idea of Irish history, one thing i wish to do is abandon the English of my name completly as i want my children to be known by there Irish surname, but how do you go about this, are you legally entitled to just start using it, eventually i want my passport and all to reflect this, any advise would be much appreicated...

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

ryan-neil said:


> therefore we were raised in a non Irish manner, except a bit of Greyhound racing with the grandfather


Who won - your grandfather of the dogs?  But seriously - in what way is greyhound racing considered _Irish_? 


> one thing i wish to do is abandon the English of my name completly as i want my children to be known by there Irish surname, but how do you go about this, are you legally entitled to just start using it, eventually i want my passport and all to reflect this, any advise would be much appreicated...


See here - you can go by any name you like.

*[broken link removed] 				*


----------



## aonfocaleile (10 Jan 2007)

You could start by changing your name at work, particularly with pay and tax documents. Contact your bank and ask them to amend it also (Though there may be some resistance with this) so you get bank statements etc with your name in Irish.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

aonfocaleile said:


> Contact your bank and ask them to amend it also (Though there may be some resistance with this)


Probably due to money laundering regulations - e.g. I open an account in my name and then change my name to that of some criminal...


----------



## aonfocaleile (10 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Probably due to money laundering regulations - e.g. I open an account in my name and then change my name to that of some criminal...


 
I know....bloody regulations having an adverse impact on the development of the language . I got round this by opening a new account in another bank, but I had my tax docs as proof that I was the same person.


----------



## ryan-neil (10 Jan 2007)

Surly in a country where our "Supposed" 1st Language is Irish i wouldn't need a dead poll to change my name. 

The entire thing is a joke, i didn't think it would be that big a deal, and they propose a bi lingual soceity, pigs will fly first at this rate, if thay want that then they should be pushing a bi lingual system for banks etc to avoid this rubbish, 

But is a dead poll really necessary as technically that is already my name legally.


----------



## RonanC (10 Jan 2007)

you dont need a deed pollto change your name into its Irish translation..

simply notify whoever you want by letter that you are to be known by your irish name... whatever that might be from now on.. let them go and make sure that your english name and irish name match up... 

i sometimes use my irish name when i feel like it, even though i only have to throw in some fada's but my surname changes a little bit...


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

ryan-neil said:


> Surly in a country where our "Supposed" 1st Language is Irish i wouldn't need a dead poll to change my name.


You don't. Did you read the link that I posted about how you can simply change your name by common/conventional usage?


> The entire thing is a joke, i didn't think it would be that big a deal, and they propose a bi lingual soceity, pigs will fly first at this rate, if thay want that then they should be pushing a bi lingual system for banks etc to avoid this rubbish


Perhaps you should post about this in _Letting Off Steam _and stick to the main issue here?


----------



## ryan-neil (10 Jan 2007)

Hi,

I understand about changing it through comman usage and that does make sense as its required to prove it to get an irish Passport, apologies if i seemed to be ranting, i just taught that would be the nail in the coffin for Irish if you needed a dead poll to change it and extremly silly.

Suppose new bills etc will all have to be in Irish them, thanks everyone.


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Jan 2007)

my advice would be to get your passport or drivers licence in Irish and work from there. My wife couldnt really use her married name until she got her passport changed because anyone else who wants proof of identity will start from those documents e.g. your bank etc.


----------



## ryan-neil (10 Jan 2007)

Catch 22, you cant get your passport in Irish unless you can prove you are activly using the irish of your name.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

Are you sure about that? I know people with _Irish _names who don't speak a word of _Irish _and who have their Irish name on their passports. Can you link to the relevant rules on this if they exist?


----------



## Rovers1901 (10 Jan 2007)

Can't be true as I changed my passport into the Irish version of my name 10 years ago and there was no problem and it was/is the only document I have Irish version of my name on. 
You can include on the Observations page a note to say that the bearer was registered at birth as xxxxxxx (english version). Saved me occassional hassle when encountering officialdom while travelling/living abroad!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

Rovers1901 said:


> Can't be true as I changed my passport into the Irish version of my name 10 years ago and there was no problem and it was/is the only document I have Irish version of my name on.


To hide your real identity? What's the _Irish _for _Louis Kilcoyne_ so?


----------



## Purple (10 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> To hide your real identity? What's the _Irish _for _Louis Kilcoyne_ so?


from 


> _Please respect their right to privacy and desist from speculating on Askaboutmoney about their real identities._


----------



## rabbit (10 Jan 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> my advice would be to get your passport or drivers licence in Irish and work from there.


 
It can cause a lot of confusion in foreign airports.  I know someone who was delayed for hours in an airport in America once because per passport name did not match other documents.   Its hard enough for authorities around the world to combat terrorism / crime etc without people having multiple identities.   Also, most foreigners have difficulties pronouncing and spelling Irish names.


----------



## SineWave (10 Jan 2007)

Found it quite easy to change from Irish name to _actual_ name. Passport renewal time was first step with no questions asked. Have Birth Cert, school qualifications and dormant bank account in Irish name, but PPS in _actual.

_


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

rabbit said:


> It can cause a lot of confusion in foreign airports.  I know someone who was delayed for hours in an airport in America once because per passport name did not match other documents. Using inconsistent names on  Its hard enough for authorities around the world to combat terrorism / crime etc without people having multiple identities.   Also, most foreigners have difficulties pronouncing and spelling Irish names.


Whether or not people can pronounce a name is neither here nor there in this specific situation. What matters is being consistent - in particular with your name on the passport and on the tickets regardless of what your name is.


----------



## Dreamerb (11 Jan 2007)

rabbit said:


> Also, most foreigners have difficulties pronouncing and spelling Irish names.


???

My name is in Irish (there is no English version of my forename), and while I've had some very interesting renditions over the years that's hardly a reason to change it [having a John Proctor moment about the very idea]. As CM points out, consistency is important, but whether someone has difficulty pronouncing and spelling your name is profoundly irrelevant. I have difficulty pronouncing and spelling Polish names but I hardly think that's a reason to ask the entire population of Poland to use "English" versions of their names...


----------



## Gordanus (12 Jan 2007)

Interestingly, many of the Chinese and other Asians seem to  adopt an "Irish" name while here............ quite a few seem to have picked actual Irish names - there's a Chinese Sinead serving in my local shop........


----------



## gurramok (14 Jan 2007)

Is there a link online to Irish equivalent of English speaking surnames?

I'm not sure what the Irish version of mine as there are spelling variations, hence asking


----------

